#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Does Anybody have I-SKETCH program or equivalent?

## aadamx

Does Anybody have I-SKETCH program or equivalent? I need to do piping isometrics? But, I can not want to use a 3D softwaee.



Thanks in advanceSee More: Does Anybody have I-SKETCH program or equivalent?

----------


## garg126

i have i sketch program but no -----,, got that software from my office

----------


## rajwadi

check it with **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
it will @98 Mb with --------...

With regards

----------

